# Our First Family Worship



## BobVigneault (Sep 10, 2005)

Friday afternoon at 5:00 we picked up our new three kids. I can't go into all the details right now but it's beem an amazing two weeks of seeming twists and turns in providence. What blessings we have been enjoying. The girls are 10 and 5 and my son is 2. I quickly assessed the 5 year old to be extremely hyper active, however, some younger parents have told me, "No Bob, you've just forgotten what it's like to have a 5 year old. Oh dear! They're right.

We had our first family worship time last night. Pastor Way sent me his sermon on Family Worship a few weeks ago and I fell under heavy conviction listening to his precious message. I had to admit I was a pretty wimpy spiritual leader in my family the first time around. I had to take responsiblility for the poor choices my daughters have made. I apologized to my wife and comitted with God's grace to be the leader God intends fathers to be. Last night was a great blessing as we read the Word, took prayer requests, prayed and gave thanks.

I have been invited to go and preach at one of the Lutheran churches in town this Lord's Day. I am preaching on Phillipians 4:6ff and overcoming fear. Yesterday my five year old gave me my illustration for being thankful in all things.

Aalyia is frightened of bugs. She was helping me clean the pool. (Actually, I was vacuuming and she was plunging a brush up and down in the water. I said "What are you doing?" She said, "Cleaning the water, I see my mama do this". I said, "Really, you had a pool?" She said "No, this how she clean the toilet." Back to the illustration.

She saw a dead earwig in the water and gave out a panicked scream. "Get this NASTY bug out of here!!" I walked over with the skimmer, sweeped up the dead bug and cast it outside the pool. She watched it fall and shouted, "Oh thank you LAWD Jesus!"

I chuckled and then agreed with her praise. I was thinking it was just the quaint musing of a five year old - a little girl who comes from a culture where outbursts of praise are instant, vocal and bodacious.

Then the Lord brought to mind that which I had read in the text for the sermon. To me it was a dead bug but to her it was the source of great anxiety in that circumstance. To me it was nothing to walk over and skim the pest out of the pool but to her, my arms and the skimmer were moved by the one through whom all things were made, the Lord God Creator of the universe, the Alpha and Omega, the Omnipotent Judge of all men, the All Powerful Redeemer reached into our pool and soothed her fear. She gave out with the only appropriate response and I will add, the commanded response in that situation. "Thank you LAWD Jesus!!!" "In EVERYTHING by prayer...with THANKSGIVING...." Let it be instant, vocal and bodacious.

1 Thess. 5:16ff Rejoice always, pray without ceasing, give thanks in all circumstances; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you."


----------



## gwine (Sep 10, 2005)

I am happy to hear that things have started well for you, Bob. It is truly amazing how it has gone the past couple of weeks. I know I would never have had your patience.

Debbie and I will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## pastorway (Sep 10, 2005)

amen and amen!! 

We are continuing to keep you in our prayers, too.

Phillip


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 10, 2005)

and 

Bob, How wonderful it is and what an encouragement it is to hear your testimonial. May God continue to richly bless your family!

"As for me and my house we will serve the Lord." Joshua 24.15


----------

